# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  PRP for androgenetic hair loss

## pipsnum

Platelet Rich Plasma Therapy (PRP) seems to be promising, at least from what I've been reading on the men's section on PRP. Has any female with androgenetic hair loss tried PRP and seen any benefits? Please respond.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

> Platelet Rich Plasma Therapy (PRP) seems to be promising, at least from what I've been reading on the men's section on PRP. Has any female with androgenetic hair loss tried PRP and seen any benefits? Please respond.


 YES!... it does work in women. When I had PRP done to me, in the office I saw a woman there in the waiting room waiting for her friend to get out. She had the PRP done months before and said she is elated about the results. In fact,her friend that she was with noticed a great increase in her hair and asked her how she did that. So because of that her friend decided to get it herself. I believe this technology works!

Hope this helps,
Destin

----------


## pipsnum

Thank you for responding, Destin. There are two other things I'd like to ask, and if others have experience or knowledge to respond, please do. And that is how often does one need to have PRP done? I have read that PRP should be done every six months. And what is its efficacy for balding women who also have poor health?

A hair loss clinic I am considering getting treatment at in South Korea has, among several program options, a three-month PRP and immunity boost and/or mesotherapy treatment. But since I am leaving the country they are suggesting that I receive a concentrated three-month dosage--4 PRP treatments all within a month. And I am a bit worried that this might be potentially hazardous. I understand that there are no side effects; nevertheless, 4 PRP treatments in one month seems maybe a bit too much? 

I am also wondering if this treatment helps a young female like me experiencing chronic fatigue symptoms and scalp infections with AA or specifically healthy AA women. On my scalp are follicles here and there that will permanently never sprout hair, thinning hair, and follicles that only sprout one healthy hair--not two or three usually seen on healthy females. The clinic says that my hair loss isn't due to genetics, but directly a response to poor health symptoms such as hypoglycemia, poor digestion, chronic fatigue, e.g., but I am a bit skeptical as I am experiencing mostly no hair-growth in the crown area.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

> Thank you for responding, Destin. There are two other things I'd like to ask, and if others have experience or knowledge to respond, please do. And that is how often does one need to have PRP done? I have read that PRP should be done every six months. And what is its efficacy for balding women who also have poor health?
> 
> A hair loss clinic I am considering getting treatment at in South Korea has, among several program options, a three-month PRP and immunity boost and/or mesotherapy treatment. But since I am leaving the country they are suggesting that I receive a concentrated three-month dosage--4 PRP treatments all within a month. And I am a bit worried that this might be potentially hazardous. I understand that there are no side effects; nevertheless, 4 PRP treatments in one month seems maybe a bit too much? 
> 
> I am also wondering if this treatment helps a young female like me experiencing chronic fatigue symptoms and scalp infections with AA or specifically healthy AA women. On my scalp are follicles here and there that will permanently never sprout hair, thinning hair, and follicles that only sprout one healthy hair--not two or three usually seen on healthy females. The clinic says that my hair loss isn't due to genetics, but directly a response to poor health symptoms such as hypoglycemia, poor digestion, chronic fatigue, e.g., but I am a bit skeptical as I am experiencing mostly no hair-growth in the crown area.


 Those are very good questions, but you have to understand that this treatment for hairloss is really new. I am pretty sure Dr. Greco has said that this treatment would be beneficial to get every 8 months to a year. However, I believe that there would be no downside on getting it every 6 months (I believe you heard every 6 months from Dr. Feller). As far as if this treatment would help someone with chronic fatigue symptoms and scalp infections with AA.... I'm not sure. I think that would be a great question for Dr. Greco who I know would be happy to answer that question. 

Also, just know... that this treatment is really new and that results are very hard to predict. However, I think people should go into the mindset that if that JUST stopped/slowed down hair loss... then that's a miracle in itself. I personally believe (but I'm not a doctor) that there would be no downside on giving it a try, in my opinion the worst that could happen is that nothing would change with you and your out of a $1,000. I was willing to take that risk, and thus far I'm glad I did.

Hope this helps,
Destin

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

PRP is quite a promising therapy.  Since applying it to our hair transplant procedure patients, we have seen the following advantages:  quicker healing of graft sites; less inflammation of the donor area; reduced bruising and swelling; and during the procedure, a reduction in bleeding and oozing, definite advantages.
As a stand-alone therapy, PRP seems to be best administered as biannual treatments, but I think at this early time of doctors learning about it, more frequent treatments probably would not hurt, and perhaps help.

Keep us informed.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I agree with Dr. Epstein. We are just starting to get some feedback from some of our female patients. One common response I am hearing from the female patients is that the hair has so much more body. I have one female patient who had a hair transplant 15 months ago. She experienced significant post operative swelling around the eyes. She also had numbness for almost one year, and developed folliculitis about 1 months after the procedure and it took 6-8 months for it to subside. This same patient had a second hair transplant 2 months ago and only had minimal swelling (approx 80% less than first surgery), regained normal feeling in scalp after only a few days, and has not had any folliculitis up to this point. I feel confident that in the near future we will realize the true potential of the PRP treatments.

----------


## whoops

Hi Experts 

Please explain a bit more what prp is and how is works? I havent heard of it at all.

----------


## Buckerine11

> Hi Experts 
> 
> Please explain a bit more what prp is and how is works? I havent heard of it at all.


 There's a long thread about PRP in the "Hairloss Treatments" section of this forum. Best of luck.

----------


## Laserhead

Big long thread about it in the hair loss treatment area.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=833

----------


## fleur de lis

Hello All,

I just received my first PRP treatment with Dr. Joe Greco last Thursday

I'll stop by and let you know how this all turns out over the next few months, as I expect that I will go back at about the 6 mo point, and then do the 8 mo
regime...........

Dr Greco is quite nice, and very easy to speak with--his HT work looks quite artistic---I'm really impressed with how his hairlines look--quite natural

My hubby is considering a HT--and felt quite comfortable with Dr. Greco

Anyway--back to the PRP--I have lost about 40% of my hair over the last 5-6 mo's time--so if I can even stop the shedding ( or at least slow the rate down) and put an end to the scalp pain--I will be thrilled

My hair grows--new growth is very good at the top,although quite thin on the sides, but the hair-re-growth cannot keep up with the amount lost

Funny thing here: Before the age of 40--I was told that I resembled the actress who played "Deanna Troi" on the TV show--"Star Trek, the Next Generation" I had that much hair!! Big Italian head of hair

I had a bout of Lyme disease at age 40--so serious that it almost killed me--it was what destroyed my hair--I lost almost all  of it between 2002-2003 :EEK!: 

Prior to this past summers shed, I had recovered about 50% of what I had lost from the Lyme Disease( amino acids, Life Extension vitamin protocal, 5% minox, Dr. Proctor's regime)--so I was really quite bummed when I started to loose it again.............

well, pity party over............. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Will keep you abreast of my results,
Fleur

----------


## pipsnum

Please keep me updated on your progress, Fleur. And thanks for your response. I am considering contacting Dr. Greco for an appointment. My hair loss seems to have come to a halt, but like you, the growth is keeping up with the daily fallout of about 70. I've been visiting a hair growth place that rubs an ointment of East Asian herbs vigorously into the scalp. Many have seen new growth and I am also hoping. I will let you know if it goes well for me. 

How much does one PRP treatment cost usually?

----------


## fleur de lis

I paid 800.00 US--I think that sometimes it costs 1,000.00 US, but he helps those out who have to fly in to see him ( I'm in the Houston,Texas area) with a discount............

I wish that I lost 70 hairs a day--I loose like 170-200 daily--you cannot believe the amount I have lost in the last 6 mo's

What type of oils do you have massaged into your scalp? I started just a few weeks ago using an Indian Hair Oil--Amla--on my scalp--it seems to soothe it
( so does Emu Oil--but it is greasy and visiable on the hair when I use it--Amla seems to absorb into the hair pretty quickly)

----------


## dkward313

Please guide me to current results for women using platelet rich plasma therapy for hair restoration.  Thank you...hoping to offer this process to my daughter and if it helps her then to help others get this treatment. I am looking for current results - 2010.  Many thanks.

----------


## fleur de lis

> Please guide me to current results for women using platelet rich plasma therapy for hair restoration.  Thank you...hoping to offer this process to my daughter and if it helps her then to help others get this treatment. I am looking for current results - 2010.  Many thanks.


 You may be on your own when looking for "current" results for women with PRP, as I cannot point you to any currently

You must look at/ study the science behind it, read thru the threads here, and contact the doctor(s) that you might be interested in performing the procedure  on your child to address those questions

One thing that might help...are you aware of what might be causing her HL?
That might help you when talking with the office staff about questions that you might have.............

For example: If someone's HL is due to an infectious process, I am not sure this procedure would help with that, there may be other avenues that need to be addressed before considering PRP

Sorry that I could not be of more help---but mis-information can sometimes be worse than none at all

I had the treatment 4 weeks ago, and my shedding has slowed down to about 100-125 hairs lost daily--still higher than my normal amount prior to experiencing HL, but alot lower than before the PRP treatment

----------


## dkward313

Thank you for your reply. Wondering about results for people who started the process in 2009. I will talk with Dr. Greco. My husband is also a physician and I will send back any indicators that might be useful. With gratitude for your kindness in responding. There must be a way through this. I am holding the high watch as are you.

----------

